# My cat Paddy wont let me sleep!



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 7 month old BSH Tabby called Paddy who is very nice natured and very loving.

The only problem im having is at night time and first thing in the early morning. Me and my partner dont let Paddy in the bedroom at night time as we both need our sleep (obviously) as he likes to mess about. When we close the door on him he'll scratch at the door to be let in. Its a bit annoying to keep getting woken up to it all the time. I know he just wants to be with us but I know he wouldnt settle.

Hes done this ever since we've had him but i thought he'd have grown out of it by now.

Is there any solution to stop him scratching so we both get a good nights sleep?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have you tried having him in your bedroom.He may surprise you.My ragdoll kitten sleeps in the bedroom and I never hear him apart from the odd snore.He sleeps right through till morning in fact he is often last to get up.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

When is he fed? Part of it may be a 'where is my breakfast' complaint

Also I am assuming he is an only cat? Does he have other toys/distractions when he is alone? He may just be bored - you could try leaving the tv on - then he has human sounds and something to look at (it works on some cats)

My kittys are pretty good at night (tho they do sometimes wake me up tbh) but when my boyfriend stays over they get kicked out - he just cant sleep at all with them in the room.

hope you find a way to get some sleep


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am with Buffie on this one.....some cats just demand to share your bed!
I was brought up with the firm idea that cats were not allowed on beds...but Nellie re-educated me many years ago by various wily means ( mainly scratching HERSELF raw when locked out of the bedroom ) Once allowed in to the room she proved to have perfect manners, curling up in the pillow area and sleeping straight through.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with the above. When i first got my cat (an adult rescue cat), I initially tried to keep him out of our bedroom. Due to the door -scratching, sleep was impossible, so we let him in. He settled down fine with us (in fact, he demands that we all get to bed at a reasonable hour at night). He does wake up early, but my husband is an early riser anyway. I now have two cats who sleep with us on the bed. They do not harrass us at all until it is time to get up (in fact, they give us dirty looks if we are too restless at night). 
If your cat messes about at first, just ignore him and show no reaction. He will soon understand that it is sleepytime for his humans.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all you replies.

He still doesnt settle if we let him in though. Hes either going for my feet under the covers or he also likes to lie on top of my gf as she sleeps. Yes I know that seems funny but not at 3 am lol

Will just have to see how he behaves, failing that some ear plugs should help!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

My 2 run around like nutters all night if they are given the chance so we close them into the front room at night.

they have toys, litter and water and sleep through to when i get up at 6 most days.

on the odd occasion when i am alone in the flat and want some company they will come to bed with me but are usually up by 3am and running around playing/fighting keeping me awake so I only do this on the weekend.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

My two boys are 8 months old, hugely affectionate but we don't want the in the bedrooms at night. As such they have their own bedroom, its our study but has a big scratching post, tunnel, beds, lots of toys etc. Initially they scratched the door and we just ignored them and I mean totally ignored them - we didn't even talk to them through the door to tell them to stop it. They soon learned that it wasn't going to get them anywhere. In the morning they wake up before me and I sometimes hear them playing but again if they scratch at the door, they were ignored, now they never do it, even if I don't get up til 11. Perhaps I am just v v v lucky! It probably helps that they have each other too.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Is there a room you could put him in and close the door?
My 5 month old Max sleeps in the kitchen. He doesn't scratch the door but will meow early hours if he hears me go to the bathroom. We live in a bungalow therefore I can hear him. I ignore him and he usually settles after 10 minutes. 
He tries his best to hide in the lounge at bed time usually hiding once he sees me putting his toys in the kitchen.


----------



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

i suppose i could put him in the kitchen but prefer him to have more rooms to go in.

It is bit annoying though as he goes hell for leather on the door scratching at it like crazy.he does eventually give up but its such a noise he makes,i know he wont give up easily either.hes a persistent little bugger


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Mike710_0 said:


> i suppose i could put him in the kitchen but prefer him to have more rooms to go in.
> 
> It is bit annoying though as he goes hell for leather on the door scratching at it like crazy.he does eventually give up but its such a noise he makes,i know he wont give up easily either.hes a persistent little bugger


My kitchen looks like a playground, empty boxes, scratch pole, newspaper lol
Its very safe and I am much more relaxed knowing he doesn't have the run of the house when I'm asleep. I'd worry he'd come to harm.
The last 3 mornings he he's been quiet until 7.30 - 8am


----------

